# محركات ومركبات ضخمة - المجموعة الأولى



## Abu Fahad (28 ديسمبر 2007)

في هذه السلسة سأحاول تضمين أكبر المركبات والمحركات في العالم .. وليس الغرض من ذلك الإطلاع على هذه المنجزات فقط، ولكن المقصود فتح باب النقاش حول آليات عمل هذه المركبات الضخمة والتحديات القائمة عند تصميم وإنتاج ونقل هذه المركبات ...

المجموعة الأولى:
1- الناقل الزاحف Crawler-transporter
2- القاطرة المتدحرجة كينجدا كا Kingda Ka Roller Coaster


----------



## Abu Fahad (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*الناقل الزاحف Crawler-transporter*

1- الناقل الزاحف Crawler-transporter

هو أكبر ناقل مجنزر في العالم، وثاني أكبر مجنزر في العالم. لكنه يتميز عن الأول (الحفار Bagger 288) بأنه ذاتي الطاقة (لا يحتاج إلى مصادر طاقة خارجية). 

استخدم هذا الناقل قديما (في ستينات وسبعينات القرن الماضي)! لنقل صواريخ Saturn V و Saturn IB خلال مشروع المحطة الفضائية SkyLab. ويستخدم حاليا لنقل المكوكات الفضائية من مبنى ناسا لتجميع المركبات إلى منصة اللإطلاق من خلال ممر خاص. وقد بلغت تكلفة انتاجه 14 مليون دولار (في الستينات).
وقد تم صنع نسختين من هذا الناقل لاتزال في الخدمة حتى اليوم منذ اول عملية توصيل في عام 1965م، وستظل تعمل حتى بعد تقاعد مكوك الفضاء في 2010 لكن ستجري تعديلات على محرك الناقل ليتمكن من حمل المشروع الأثقل Ares V لاحقا.


المواصفات الفنية:

الأبعاد: الطول (40 متر)، العرض (35 متر)، الإرتفاع متغير ( من 6 إلى 8 متر)
الوزن: 2700 طن!
آلية الحركة: 8 جنازير tracks (إثنان في كل ركن من الأركان الأربع)، لكل جنزير 57 قطعة(حذاء)، كل واحده من هذه القطع تزن 900 كلغ.

المحرك (لتسيير الناقل): 16 ماطور جر تستمد القدرة من أربع مولدات يولد كل منها 1000 كيلو وات. والتي بدورها تدار من قبل محركي ديزل بقدرة 2050 كيلو واط لكل منها.
مولدات اضافية: للرفع والتوجيه والإضاءة والتهوية هناك مولدين بقدرة 750 كيلو وات لكل منهما، وتدار بمحركين بقدرة 794 كيلو وات لكل منهما ..
الوقود: سعة الخزان 5000 جالون من الديزل ويستهلك الناقل 150 جالون لكل ميل (350 لتر/كلم).

السرعة: 1,6 كلم/ ساعة (محملة)، 3 كلم/ساعة (غير محملة).
الزمن: يستغرق الناقل حوالي 5 ساعات ليصل إلى منصة الإطلاق.


صور متفرقة:






اجزاء الزاحف






اثناء نقل المكوك الفضائي ديسكفري إلى منصة الإطلاق في يونيو 2005






طريق الزاحف ويظهر في الخلف مبنى التجميع.


----------



## Abu Fahad (28 ديسمبر 2007)

ملاحظة: 
يعتبر الحفار Bagger 288 أكبر مركبة ذات جنازير track وهي تعتمد على مصادر طاقة خارجية وتستخدم في أعمال المناجم وقد تم التطرق لها في المنتدى على الرابط


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 ديسمبر 2007)

تحية طيبة .

الموضوع جديد ومميز.

نبارك لطرحك الرائع ونتمنى لك التوفيق .

البغدادي :84:


----------



## Abu Fahad (28 ديسمبر 2007)

2- القاطرة المتدحرجة كينجدا كا - Kingda Ka Roller Coaster

هي اطول واسرع قاطرة متدحرجة في العالم. والقاطرة المتدحرجة هي مركبة تسلية توجد في مدن الملاهي وتتكون غالبا من مجموعة من المقاعد المؤمنة وتسير بسرعة عالية على مسار ذو منحنيات. فيزيائيا، تمثل قوى القصور الذاتي و الجاذبية والطرد المركزي العوامل الأهم للتحكم بدرجة الإثارة في هذا النوع من المركبات الترفيهية.


يتم اطلاق القاطرة باستخدام قاذف هيدروليكي ليتمكن من رفع سرعة القاطرة من صفر إلى 206 كلم/ساعة خلال 3.5 ثانية! منتجعا تسارعا يعادل 1.67 من الجاذبية الأرضية (G-force). في نهاية الإطلاق، يتسلق القطار البرج ليصل إلى أعلى ارتفاع وقدره 139 متر ثم يكمل بعض المسارات الإضافية المثيرة ليعود إلى المحطة. يشتمل نظام القذف الهيدروليكي على 4 مضخات هيدروليكية و32 توربين ليتمكن في الأخير من انتاج قدرة تساوي 15.5ميجاوات.


معلومات عامة:

الموقع: حديقة 6 فلاقس قريت ادفنتشر الموجودة في جاكسون، نيوجرسي، الولايات المتحدة.
تاريخ الافتتاح: مايو 2005.
المصنع: شركة Intamin AG السويسرية، المتخصصة في مركبات مدن الملاهي.
السعر: 25 مليون دولار.
النوع: مسار حديدي - الإطلاق بقاذف
الطاقة الإستيعابية: 1400 شخص/الساعة.


مواصفات فنية:

أعلى ارتفاع: 139 متر.
السقوط الأولي: 127 متر (مستقيما باتجاه الأرض).
المسافة الكلية: 950.4 متر.
أعلى سرعة: 206 كلم/ ساعة.
الزمن من بداية الإطلاق إلى نهاية الفرملة: 28 ثانية.
أقصى انحناء رأسي: 90 درجة.
أقصى تسارع: مايعادل 5 أضعاف الجاذبية الأرضية.


خلل فني:
أثناء اختبار احماء يومي بعد أقل من شهر من الافتتاح، أدى تلف أحد المسامير إلى تلف كابل الإطلاق وبعض الأضرار الإضافية، وقد تم تعديل التصميم واستبدال بعض القطع التالفة في الكيبل والمحرك وبعض زعانف الفرامل ليتم بعد ذلك الإفتتاح مرة أخرى بشكل معدل بعد أكثر من شهر إغلاق.


صور متفرقة:


----------



## م المصري (28 ديسمبر 2007)

الموضوع رائع بكل المقاييس
 احييك اخي الكريم


----------



## عاطف عياد (28 ديسمبر 2007)

بجد بجد رائع وجميل وشكرا لك الاخ الفاضل 
عاطف عياد


----------



## Abu Fahad (29 ديسمبر 2007)

أخي/شكرى محمد نورى..
شكرا لك على التعقيب والتحفيز .. لاحرمنا طلتك ..


----------



## عاطف عياد (30 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخ الفاضل شكرا لك وعوزين كثير الكثي من هذه المعلومات الرائعة شكرا لك 
عاطف عياد


----------



## eng_mhem (30 ديسمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله 
الموضع رائع اخى الكريم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Abu Fahad (30 ديسمبر 2007)

الأخ الفاضل/ م المصري

الأروع هو وجودكم .. ولك التحية


----------



## بدر حمد (30 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك
اخوك
بدر


----------



## حيدر طالب (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز على هذا العرض الشيق*


----------



## عاطف عياد (31 ديسمبر 2007)

مساء الفل هندسة اة اخبارك وشكرا لك وعوزين المزيد من المعلومات الرائعة 
عاطف عياد


----------



## Abu Fahad (1 يناير 2008)

عاطف عياد..
شكرا لمرورك ولكلماتك الجميلة.. ولا زال هناك المزيد وسأحاول إضافته في أقرب فرصة..


----------



## Abu Fahad (1 يناير 2008)

عاطف عياد..
شكرا لمرورك ولكلماتك الجميلة.. ولا زال هناك المزيد وسأحاول إضافته في أقرب فرصة..


----------



## Abu Fahad (1 يناير 2008)

- مكرر


----------



## hisham_as2008 (2 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ـ و ـ (2 يناير 2008)

شـــــكــــــــرا


----------



## Abu Fahad (4 يناير 2008)

الأخ/eng_mhem ..
شكرا لك على مرورك الجميل ..


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (4 يناير 2008)

*موضوع شيق*

موضيع فعلا جيد وشيق اخي الكريم


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (4 يناير 2008)

*موضيع فعلا جيد وشيق اخي الكريم*

موضيع فعلا جيد وشيق اخي الكريم


----------



## semo73 (8 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## أبو مخلص (9 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
في الحقيقة موضوع رائع وجميل
شكرا جزيلا لك أخي الكريم ونرجو منك المزيد 
اخوك ابو مخلص


----------



## vendetta (9 مايو 2009)

لا لالالالالالالالالالالا كفايه 
ماتحسسناش بعجزنا اكتر من كده 
انا هلاص حاسس اننا مجرد ...... لا 
اقل من مجرد ............
احنا فين وهما فييييييييييييييييييييين​


----------



## ديــس (9 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

وجعلها بميزان حسناتك


----------



## سمير شربك (16 فبراير 2010)

سأعيد الموضوع للصفحة الأول 
للقراءة والأطلاع من الجميع 
الموضوع جيد جدا


----------



## احمد مختار الحجار (11 فبراير 2013)

شكراااااا علي المعلومات القيمه
جزاك الله خير


----------

